# Brand new Spec V: is this engine noise normal?



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey, just bought a brand-new 2004 Spec V, and have a question about engine noise for you other Spec V owners.

1. When running but not moving, the engine emits a high-pitched whine (like an overloaded alternator or a gear whine) that varies in pitch with the engine speed. My 2000 and 2001 GXE 1.8 Sentras didn't have this noise, nor have I heard it on any Altimas with the 2.5. It's really noticeable in my garage at home or in the parking garage at work. It's also present when the car is being driven, but it's harder to hear from the cockpit. Anyone else have this noise, and is it normal or did you have to have it fixed?

2. There's a recall for 2002-2004 Spec Vs involving the precats, and while my VIN is NOT included in the recall notice, the recall notice does mention unusual engine noise as a harbinger of damage. Has anyone experienced this abnormal engine noise, and does it resemble the noise I described in item 1 above?

Thanks in advance, guys. I'm calling the dealer in the morning (they're closed right now) but the recall notice's mention of the noise has me more nervous about it than I was this morning.

-D


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

davejay said:


> Hey, just bought a brand-new 2004 Spec V, and have a question about engine noise for you other Spec V owners.
> 
> 1. When running but not moving, the engine emits a high-pitched whine (like an overloaded alternator or a gear whine) that varies in pitch with the engine speed. My 2000 and 2001 GXE 1.8 Sentras didn't have this noise, nor have I heard it on any Altimas with the 2.5. It's really noticeable in my garage at home or in the parking garage at work. It's also present when the car is being driven, but it's harder to hear from the cockpit. Anyone else have this noise, and is it normal or did you have to have it fixed?
> 
> ...


 I can hear that whine when I'm in 1st going through a parking lot. After that the exhaust takes over. I think it is normal. Though I have gotten many funny sounds since they put on the new heat shields on the cat. I do hear a lot of weird little noises from underneath the car when I'm near a wall and the sounds bounce off so I can hear them. I think thats the exhaust.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i hear different noises when i am up near a building(drive through) but i guess that is just normal. i think the tranny always wines in 1st though.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

is this at idle or when you are reving it up? my car has a sort of rattling noise from 2500 rpm and over but its not that loud and only noticable in the garage at home where all sounds are bounced off and everything is loud. your car shouldnt have any problems with the precat and it sounds like you are just a bit paranoid. but if its really loud then you have a problem, if you can hardly noticeble, then, i wouldnt worry about it. the Spec-Vs do have a balancer shaft assembly at the bottom of the engine and sometimes you can hear that whine when you rev it up.


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

I hope I'm only paranoid; that bodes well for the amount of care and maintenance I will give the car. 

Seriously, though, it's even at idle, and it's noticeable without revving. Your suggestion about it being the balance shaft does make sense, though. If any of you want to listen to your cars tomorrow morning and get back to me, it would be much appreciated.

As for the gear whine in first: haven't noticed that, so I guess I should be happy. Then again, any time I'm moving in the car, I've got a big smile on my face, and I'm really not paying attention to the noises -- heh. I drove my wife in it for the first time (she has a 2000 GXE) and even though I was keeping the car below 3,000 rpm and going up a freeway on-ramp, she said "this car is so fast it's scary". So ya gotta love that.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

My car is eerily silent at idle.

But I'm think it's just a perception thing with me because:

1) My last car was a Honda Civic with an aftermarket DC Sports exhaust.

2) I have studded snow tires which are terribly noisy then go suddenly silent when I stop at a traffic light. 

3)I've driven the car for a year and have 16,000 miles on it. It's still very new ... but just about perfectly broken in.

Add up all three and I find myself with a queasy feeling that my car has just stalled while waiting for the light to change and I need to get it re-started ASAP. A quick look at my tach and a tap of the gas confirms that no, the car is still running fine and is merely _very_ quiet.

I actually have turn my radio and fan completely OFF to hear any engine noise.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Mine makes the same noise. I actually never noticed it untill a couple of weeks back when I installed my OBX header. I had Nissan check it out and they said it is normal.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah the only thing i can hear when i open up the hood on my car is the distributor caps firing, which are as loud as retractable pens clicking, the mild chugging of the crank, and the intake that sounds like a small gas leak. nothing else, svae for if i walk behind my car, the only thing i can hear is the Greddy exhaust that sounds like a quiet low bass on a huge subwoofer. i can't hear anything else.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Distributor caps firing? You dont have distrubutor caps. The ticking noise is the injectors.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

i had a high pitched noise at idle after the header went on. and it was just the heat shield.


----------



## nismoguy (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm also being attacked by horrible clicking noises. Silverspec86 pretty much nailed it with the "pen clicking" thing. It started today ater I put on my headers. If anyone finds anything outon how to make this go away please hit me up or post. Thanx...late


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"Silverspec86 pretty much nailed it with the 'pen clicking' thing. It started today ater I put on my headers. If anyone finds anything out on how to make this go away please hit me up or post."_

This _could_ be a slight leak at the header. An exhaust leak in this spot can sound like a sticking lifter. Maybe try re-torquing the bolts to make sure they are sealing properly?

Or, if it's not a leak, the tubing of the headers may be just too thin to mute the engine noise and you'll have to live with it. Part of the deal when you go with headers.


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I don't actually have the header installed; it's all OEM at this point, so I'm getting the idea that the noise is louder than you guys have experienced.

Incidentally, I used the A/C for the first time today, and (a) BOY does it sap a lot of the power from the engine; feels slower than my old 1.8 GXE, and (b) BOY does it make the engine run rough! Do you guys get the same thing? If not, I'm starting to wonder if the whine is a bad A/C pulley or something...


----------



## schachinger40 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ya I've had the same prob with mine. When i turn on the AC i might as well be driving a geo metro. Plus if i turn it on in idle the RPM's go crazy. I need to get my belts checked as well as my alt.


----------



## SpecVengeance (Sep 26, 2006)

First Post

Do you hear that sound while the car is running or only after you shut it off?


----------

